# New website - Jerusalem Freelance photojournalist | David Vaaknin



## DVphotographer (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey everyone

I have just recently finished designing my new website and blog, and uploaded lots of new images and photo stories, please check it out and share your comments and thoughts with me.

portfolio website - Jerusalem Freelance Photojournalist | David Vaaknin

personal photo blog - PHOTO OP DAVID VAAKNIN PHOTO BLOG

Thanks,

David.


----------

